# jacob's market, cardiff



## wayward bob (Jan 14, 2012)

has it moved?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2012)

dunno


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2012)

sori!


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 14, 2012)

bah!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 14, 2012)

Last time I went to look for it, it took me a couple of gos, what with the new constructions all around. But this time last year (!) it was just to the right after you went under the railway bridge next to the hotel they burnt down for the insurance money. Sorry, the building site at the end of St Mary St!


----------



## xenon (Jan 14, 2012)

Where'd it used to be? I'll be in Cardif later. Well stopping on way up to mate's place at Treeforest.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2012)

comes to something when you get a more helpful post from Colombia than Cardiff eh! 

xenon - tis as the col says, end of st mary st on right hand side just after bridge afaik


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 14, 2012)

This map is wrong: http://maps.google.com/maps?um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=jacobs market cardiff&fb=1&gl=co&hq=jacobs market cardiff&cid=0,0,8795901441744740514&ei=34YRT4ulC9CCtgfwocXlAQ&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CAkQ_BI

Map mis-identifies Jacob's Market as The Pumping Station, and then mis-locates it in the Arcades, lol. Triple fail 


It is\was just the other side of the railway tracks from where "The Great Western" is marked at the bottom of St Mary St. If you walk down to it (away from castle) it would be on your right as you come out from under the railway bridge.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 14, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> It is\was just the other side of the railway tracks from where "The Great Western" is marked at the bottom of St Mary St. If you walk down to it (away from castle) it would be on your right as you come out from under the railway bridge.



cool, yeah that's where it used to be but i wasn't sure if they'd knocked it down or summat. cheers


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 14, 2012)

ddraig said:


> comes to something when you get a more helpful post from Colombia than Cardiff eh!


I likes to show off, I does.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 14, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> cool, yeah that's where it used to be but i wasn't sure if they'd knocked it down or summat. cheers


Aye, well they might well have done in the past 6 months since we left. We did a show in there with the Sherman in 2010, and from what we picked up from chatting to the stall holders, there weren't any plans to move. Good luck to them, it's another one of those few remaining bits of "real" Cardiff left in a sea of uniformity that reminds you that the city once had some genuine character.

Plus the guy from the antiques stall bought our pine dresser for £150. We got it for free with the house and had it stripped for £20. Win!


----------



## rhod (Jan 16, 2012)

When the "commercial quarter" gets in to full swing I expect the arson fairies will strike again...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 16, 2012)

Still in the same place, open Thursday or weds till Saturday...


----------

